# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  demande suppression

## lionel.forey

bonjour je souhaiterais supprimer mon compte , merci .

----------


## Sanaga

> C'est en bas de cette page http://www.rescue-forum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


 ::

----------

